# Well no more Paramedic course for me....



## Hockey (Aug 7, 2009)

So a little bit ago, I received a phone call that basically was a kick in the gut.

I'm currently doing the Michigan Works No Worker Left Behind program.  Basically its 5k a year for 2 years up to 10k of training in a high demand profession.  Have to be unemployed or make under 40k.  

All my paperwork submitted for paying my Paramedic course and I got a phone call from my case worker at Michigan Works.  She said I'm going to have to be placed on a watlist until more funding is available.  She said she didn't know how long that could be.  Maybe a few weeks, maybe not till next fiscal year.


So I asked if I made a down payment on the course, would that be alright.  She said no because once I pay for it, they can't pay for the course.  


Said I'll hopefully hear something in the coming weeks.  


All I have to say is wow.  Thanks for a kick in the stomach


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm not sure about your area, but in southern California there are medic programs available for less than $5,000, they also happen to be at city colleges which allows students to take out federal and private loans.  

Seems to me that taking out a loan could be an answer. $5,000 dollars really isn't that much for a career training program.  Compare that amount to the 20k-160k that a bachelors can set you back.

Just my .02


----------



## Hockey (Aug 7, 2009)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> I'm not sure about your area, but in southern California there are medic programs available for less than $5,000, they also happen to be at city colleges which allows students to take out federal and private loans.
> 
> Seems to me that taking out a loan could be an answer. $5,000 dollars really isn't that much for a career training program.  Compare that amount to the 20k-160k that a bachelors can set you back.
> 
> Just my .02



I'm already in 20k in student loan debt from my other degree program


They don't get financial aid programs because this is a "private education" program.

All the public school places don't start till next year or are REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY far away.  



Does anybody know if there is grants or anything out there?


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Aug 7, 2009)

fastweb.com

If you're good at writing essays and/or have a good story, there's good money to be found.  

A lot of the essay contests and scholarships have very few people apply to them and your chances can be quite good.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 7, 2009)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> fastweb.com
> 
> If you're good at writing essays and/or have a good story, there's good money to be found.
> 
> A lot of the essay contests and scholarships have very few people apply to them and your chances can be quite good.



Problem is its not a "college" for say so that is where you run into the problem I think


I checked out JEMS but there isn't anything that really applies to around here...


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.fieldmedics.com/supportservices/scholarship.htm

Scroll down to scholarships section
http://www.jems.com/resources/grants_and_awards/index.html

Michigan specific program:
http://www.maemt.org/ScholarshipProgram/tabid/134/Default.aspx

http://www.naemt.org/Libraries/NAEMT News/Congratulations to recent scholarship winners.sflb

There are probably more, that was with a simple google search.  If you really want it and don't want to pay for it on your own dime it will take some hard work and resourcefulness, best of luck.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 7, 2009)

Hockey,
That really sucks, hope you hear in a couple of weeks.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't know where you're going for medic school, but check out financial aid.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 7, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I don't know where you're going for medic school, but check out financial aid.



Can't.  MMR is a private agency.  I asked about pulling some stafford loans or something but because they aren't an actual college or anything like that, no can do.

They only have one scholarship but they are currently interviewing for that already and you have to be an employee.  I'm not an employee yet.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 7, 2009)

Hockey said:


> Can't.  MMR is a private agency.  I asked about pulling some stafford loans or something but because they aren't an actual college or anything like that, no can do.
> 
> They only have one scholarship but they are currently interviewing for that already and you have to be an employee.  I'm not an employee yet.



Why are you set that you have to goto MMR? Fall is coming up and the programs will be starting all over soon. Call around and see what they can do for you.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2009)

A lot of paramedic programs (college based and otherwise) will work out a payment plan with you.

My school was $3000.  About half the people in my class have payment plans where they do like $300 a month, or do a set amount upfront and pay the rest off.


They really don't have anything to lose unless you fail: they can hold back your NREMT testing till you pay.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 7, 2009)

Linuss said:


> A lot of paramedic programs (college based and otherwise) will work out a payment plan with you.
> 
> My school was $3000.  About half the people in my class have payment plans where they do like $300 a month, or do a set amount upfront and pay the rest off.
> 
> ...



$3000? :wacko: That wouldn't even get you half-way through my program. (I didn't research before I chose an EMT/Medic school)


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2009)

$3000 is the average for college based and private based down here for the ones I researched, but of course there's more expensive.  I saw some at $5000+.


But add in that they include ACLS, PALS, PHTLS, CPR class, all of our books, all of our supplies, and insurance for only that $3000 and it's a great deal.


----------



## TommyKeet (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow your programs are really exenspive! The program I just signed up for goes like this $185 to start class then after 16 weeks its another $175 then at 32 weeks another $175. This is of course not a degree program but con-ed. Also PALS ACLS ITLS are all included, you just have to buy your text books and workbooks.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 7, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Why are you set that you have to goto MMR? Fall is coming up and the programs will be starting all over soon. Call around and see what they can do for you.



They are close.  I've checked all over.  McLaren doesn't start till October but is very long since its one day a week.  Genesys doesn't start till next year.  BayMed in Bay City starts also later this month.  Mid Michigan is kind of far for me.  Checked out MAES but thats a distance too.  I figured I would be the most dedicated if I went to a close school instead of driving a long ways.  LCC has a lot of pre-req's which I don't have plus you have to submit your application to even be considered in April for the Fall '10 class.  Fall '09 is full.

Waterford EMS Academy is already full

MMR has a decent program.  It may not be the best, but it doesn't require me to drive 100 miles every day for class.  


I called and left a message for Michigan Works in another region just west of here.  Problem is I have to start all over in the process.  Maybe they will let me just come in for a 1 day all day deal and get all the paperwork submitted.  Who knows.  

I have the motivation now to take the medic course so I really feel I need to do it now


----------



## Hockey (Aug 7, 2009)

TommyKeet said:


> Wow your programs are really exenspive! The program I just signed up for goes like this $185 to start class then after 16 weeks its another $175 then at 32 weeks another $175. This is of course not a degree program but con-ed. Also PALS ACLS ITLS are all included, you just have to buy your text books and workbooks.



Your Paramedic course is only $535 plus books?  I really doubt that


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 7, 2009)

Hockey said:


> They are close.  I've checked all over.  McLaren doesn't start till October but is very long since its one day a week.  Genesys doesn't start till next year.  BayMed in Bay City starts also later this month.  Mid Michigan is kind of far for me.  Checked out MAES but thats a distance too.  I figured I would be the most dedicated if I went to a close school instead of driving a long ways.  LCC has a lot of pre-req's which I don't have plus you have to submit your application to even be considered in April for the Fall '10 class.  Fall '09 is full.
> 
> Waterford EMS Academy is already full
> 
> ...



What about Macomb CC? Oakland CC?


----------



## Hockey (Aug 7, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> What about Macomb CC? Oakland CC?



Still very far.  Especially in the winter.  I can't up and move thats the problem.  I would like to do either, but its just too far.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear you might not be able to go this year.  I didn't really have the money either but I was able to work out a payment plan.  Essentially every two weeks I pay 100$.  (Long program).

Only thing I can say is try to work it out, payment plans, private loans, whatever.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hockey said:


> So a little bit ago, I received a phone call that basically was a kick in the gut.
> 
> I'm currently doing the Michigan Works No Worker Left Behind program.  Basically its 5k a year for 2 years up to 10k of training in a high demand profession.  Have to be unemployed or make under 40k.
> 
> ...




Hockey, 
Is there any way you can find a roomie in the Detroit area? DMS express, CEMS, Healthlink...one of those have to be hiring Basics (same company). LSTI has a new Sheriff in town. Been hearing better things about their program. Seems to be making strong efforts toward improvements recently.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 7, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Hockey,
> Is there any way you can find a roomie in the Detroit area? DMS express, CEMS, Healthlink...one of those have to be hiring Basics (same company). LSTI has a new Sheriff in town. Been hearing better things about their program. Seems to be making strong efforts toward improvements recently.





I can't break my house lease


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hockey said:


> I can't break my house lease



Bummer. Well, I hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## TommyKeet (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes my program is only $535, plus books whick break down to roughly $550. Look into it if you dont believe me. It is a con-ed course at local C.C. http://www.faytechcc.edu/con_ed/fireresc.asp


----------



## Hockey (Aug 8, 2009)

TommyKeet said:


> Yes my program is only $535, plus books whick break down to roughly $550. Look into it if you dont believe me. It is a con-ed course at local C.C. http://www.faytechcc.edu/con_ed/fireresc.asp




They make you take specialist and all that prior to actually taking the medic it looks like.  Why so cheap?  What else do they force down your throat to take thats irrelevant to the course?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 8, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> $3000? :wacko: That wouldn't even get you half-way through my program. (I didn't research before I chose an EMT/Medic school)



Me either. Woohoo for being naive and young! That would get you semester one out of however many they decide you need.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 8, 2009)

TommyKeet said:


> Wow your programs are really exenspive! The program I just signed up for goes like this $185 to start class then after 16 weeks its another $175 then at 32 weeks another $175. This is of course not a degree program but con-ed. Also PALS ACLS ITLS are all included, you just have to buy your text books and workbooks.






TommyKeet said:


> Yes my program is only $535, plus books whick break down to roughly $550. Look into it if you dont believe me. It is a con-ed course at local C.C. http://www.faytechcc.edu/con_ed/fireresc.asp



You need to read and tell a little more. First it is offered as *in-service *to local emergency services and to the public *IF*  there is any openings. As well, you will not recieve any college credit for the course. This is for Basic or Intermediate, Nurse Aide, EMT -D ( which I thought has been abolished about 20 years ago and so forth). I did not read anything about ITLS, PALS, or ACLS or any advanced level past the Intermediate that would allow you to complete those courses. 

I guess you might want to add reading and math to that list as well. From what I read from the *traditional* program guide is that it is $50 per credit hour and that the EMT course is 7 credit hours ($350) + 2 hours for practicum ($100) =$450 That is just the basic alone. 

Now figure that the program is a 51 hour credit course @ $50 = *$2,550* for the program. Not including insurance, testing and immunizations. With the complete program at 72 hours/$3,600. 

 (http://www.faytechcc.edu/areas_of_study/documents/A45340EmergMedScience.pdf)


----------



## Hockey (Aug 8, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> You need to read and tell a little more. First it is offered as *in-service *to local emergency services and to the public *IF*  there is any openings. As well, you will not recieve any college credit for the course. This is for Basic or Intermediate, Nurse Aide, EMT -D ( which I thought has been abolished about 20 years ago and so forth). I did not read anything about ITLS, PALS, or ACLS or any advanced level past the Intermediate that would allow you to complete those courses.
> 
> I guess you might want to add reading and math to that list as well. From what I read from the *traditional* program guide is that it is $50 per credit hour and that the EMT course is 7 credit hours ($350) + 2 hours for practicum ($100) =$450 That is just the basic alone.
> 
> ...



Sad that its still cheaper then most of our programs


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hockey said:


> Sad that its still cheaper then most of our programs



Non college programs are 4500 + books on the cheap here while college courses run in the 10 grand area. One accredited school managed to make it more expensive by having a separate cost for the A/P portion. Not a bad idea to have A/P separate but it just raises the cost. Encourages passing the first time! ^_^


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 8, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Non college programs are 4500 + books on the cheap here while college courses run in the 10 grand area. One accredited school managed to make it more expensive by having a separate cost for the A/P portion. Not a bad idea to have A/P separate but it just raises the cost. Encourages passing the first time! ^_^



Encourages, but people still don't take it seriously enough.

Our first failure from my class... paid the 3 grand, spend the 10 weeks in class learning the same stuff as the rest of us, and utterly failed the first 2 exams.


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 8, 2009)

Hockey said:


> So a little bit ago, I received a phone call that basically was a kick in the gut.
> 
> I'm currently doing the Michigan Works No Worker Left Behind program.  Basically its 5k a year for 2 years up to 10k of training in a high demand profession.  Have to be unemployed or make under 40k.
> 
> ...



Get into other TA programs. Tuition Assistance for Paramedic programs are all over the place. (In WA anyways) Most expensive, is $10,000 for an entire year long program. with TA, you can make it into $500, even $200 monthly payments.

In WA, you can get tuition assistance for an $800 EMT-B class, all the way up to a $10,000 EMT-P class. (but most run around $5K, unless you're in Spokane, or UW) 

Or if you get hooked up with a FD, you can go through EMT-P for free.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You could always go to the bank for an education loan?  refinance on the house?

there are a few options, but it is going to involve  you jumping up out of your computer chair and getting on the ball before you miss any more fall deadlines!


----------



## TommyKeet (Aug 8, 2009)

No that is the full cost of class 535 PLUS books. It is a coned class. It is a newer program they are doing, it is called INTERMEDIATE-Paramedic Intial, meaning you go in a basic and at the end of class you can test Paramedic and yes acls pals and itls is included in class.


----------



## Patrol42 (Aug 10, 2009)

Linuss said:


> $3000 is the average for college based and private based down here for the ones I researched, but of course there's more expensive.  I saw some at $5000+.
> 
> 
> But add in that they include ACLS, PALS, PHTLS, CPR class, all of our books, all of our supplies, and insurance for only that $3000 and it's a great deal.



That is a great deal! It's 13,500 down here.


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 10, 2009)

Patrol42 said:


> That is a great deal! It's 13,500 down here.


 

It is $13,500 in CA only if you are throwing your money away at a medic mill.  The tuition for community colleges in CA is only $20 - 22/credit hour.  A full 2 year degree will not even come close to $13k.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 10, 2009)

*Oops reply didn't post...I went back to school at 27 y/o.*


Get some paper...
Above all else, what are your deadlines??

1. Cash for credit hours is the beginning. Need textbooks, student fees, parking, materials, living. Get it all figured out.
2. Get professional help. Your bank may have a free financial advisor available. The school will. Think outside the box. If you can do it without the state unemployment, then do it. The state unempoyment worker might have some suggestions about other programs also.
3. IF the house is holding you back, think about it. Can you renegotiate if you have been a good renter and they know you are in need? Can they rent you a more economical or better placed unit and roll some or all of your deposits over?

Drop the Mt Dew, go out and seize the day.


----------



## ResTech (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow... CA has some cheap tuition.... Maryland and surrounding is around $202 per credit hour for out of state, $153 for out of county, and $98 for in-county. So far my financial aid has paid a little over $10,000.... I am so fortunate for the PELL grant.


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 11, 2009)

Actually, california community colleges have gone up to $26 a credit hour.  For the Universities, it's obviously more.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 11, 2009)

I am confused by a lot of the numbers being thrown out there myself.  Back when Medic seemed like a easily reached goal (8 years ago - long story) I was planning on $10,000-12,000 for a non-medic-mill in CA.  Now, I know a Team Leader for SAR that is going medic and is spending $16,500 for her medic.  Meanwhile, I'm hearing numbers like $500 and $3,000 being thrown out there on the forums and am scratching my head.  :wacko:


----------



## dmc2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

The local CC where I am taking my EMT-B offers a certificate program for around 6000 IIRC.  Not sure what the cost is if you want to earn an AAS.


----------

